# Ratio of essential oil(s) to carrier oil(s)



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm working on creating new blends for my products, but need a little information about the ratio of essential oils to carrier oils. 

Does it depend on what type of product you are trying to make or is there a "standard" ratio? I don't want to add too much eo nor too little. I am working on bubble baths and shower gels right now. 

One site I read said one drop of eo to every 2-3 teaspoons of carrier oil. 

Any advice?


----------



## Catmehndi (Oct 7, 2011)

We typically suggest 0.5% for shampoo bases and other cosmetic bases. However, if you want to mix with carrier oils, you should probably stick to about 2%, which is a typical massage blend. Any more should be done by a certified aromatherapist.


----------



## BulkApothecary (Jan 8, 2012)

I agree, .5% is a good starting point but it really depends on the salt curve of the soap base or shampoo base you are using.  Remember all soaps, shampoos and washes have different salt curves.  Once you add enough oil to break that curve, the soap turns water thin and there is no turning back.   Another thing to keep in mind is what essential oils you are using.  Each essentials oil has a different degree of aroma and there is no need to add more than necessary to get the aroma and benefits you are looking for.  After all, the more you use, the more expensive your final product.  There is no need to waste money so I always advise on starting at a low percentage and increasing the level of oil slowly till you get your desired result.


----------



## carebear (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm confused, BA answered all about liquid soaps and shampoos, but you asked about carrier oils.

Anyway, I just want to caution you that some EOs are irritants, etc, and you need to be very careful with the level of those.  The safe limits are sometimes very low.


----------

